
Ask HN: Anyone else notice the lack of spam recently? - m-watson
In both my gmail and Microsoft exchange email I have been getting close to no spam over the last week and a half or so. I usually get a few spam or spam-ish emails in both accounts every day but recently none. It seems odd that it timed up with a lot of places slowly (or quickly) shutting down and having people stay home. Just wondering if other people have seen this happening.
======
LinuxBender
I don't really get spam, but the ssh brute forcing bots all seemed to just
stop a few days back. I've never seen that before.

[Edit] Scratch that, a few of them started back up today.

~~~
m-watson
Yea you made me just go check a bunch of my logs too. I still had the normal
brute force level at least for the last few days. Still strange though.

